# Jamal Sampson



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Is Jamal going to make the Bucks' team? I sure hope Leon Wood doesn't take his roster spot. Jamal Sampson has great potential.

7 footers with his athleticism do not come along that often.He has very good shot blocking ability with long arms. Has great potential, but at this point his game is pretty raw. If he puts in a lot of hard work and keeps improving, he could be one of the game's elite centers. He needs someone to show him the ropes and push him. He needs someone to dedicate him to hard work. Very quick for a man his size. Good touch around the basket. Needs to hit the weight room.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Personally I do not like the Bucks, but I am very pleased with the amount of talent that they have picked up recently.Marcus Haislip has great potential to be one very all star caliber player if he puts his mind to it. Ronald Murray is the steal of this years draft going in the second round. He tore up the summer leagues with his good play. Plus Dan Gadzuric and Jamal Sampson have potential as well to be very fine players in years to come. If the Bucks management just realizes what these players can do , the sky is then the limit. Plus Sam and Ray are the best backcourt in the league so even if these rookies don't progress as planned, the Bucks still have a chance of getting into the playoffs with these natural leaders. 

If I were the management then my main goal would to resign Micheal Redd as well. He really turned heads this year and the Bucks should keep him to build with there solid core of veterans.


word out


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> Personally I do not like the Bucks, but I am very pleased with the amount of talent that they have picked up recently.Marcus Haislip has great potential to be one very all star caliber player if he puts his mind to it. Ronald Murray is the steal of this years draft going in the second round. He tore up the summer leagues with his good play. Plus Dan Gadzuric and Jamal Sampson have potential as well to be very fine players in years to come. If the Bucks management just realizes what these players can do , the sky is then the limit. Plus Sam and Ray are the best backcourt in the league so even if these rookies don't progress as planned, the Bucks still have a chance of getting into the playoffs with these natural leaders.
> 
> If I were the management then my main goal would to resign Micheal Redd as well. He really turned heads this year and the Bucks should keep him to build with there solid core of veterans.
> ...


Great post. I totally agree. This team has the most talent in the league. They have so much talent that they had to trade a perrenial all-star, Glenn Robinson.


----------

